# Noisy Water Pump



## Captain (May 1, 2005)

Having purchased an Roller Team 3 Motorhome last year we are finding the water pump very noisy. Our Dealer has installed some dampening material without any reduction in noise.
Is it possible to fit some insulation material under the feet of the pump or would this cause overheating?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to the group, and you bring up an interesting subject that many will be interested in for peace and quiet.

Our last van, whilst great in many ways used to wake me up with the the pump pressurising, the current van doesnt.

I was interested so had a look at differences. The Calypso pump was mounted directly on the floor, the Executives is mounted higher on a side partition, which has padding on, has this anything to do with it. More technical brains than me may be able to explain 

It took us a while to get used to pressurised systems having been former tuggers who caravanned in silence !!!


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Are you absolutely sure there isn't a problem with the pump? By adding dampening etc. all your doing is hiding the problem for another day.

I fitted a six month old Whale diaphragm pump to my vehicle, it was noisy, but not unacceptable. Having not heard a brand new one it was hard to know if there was a problem. Anyway I went through the dampening/deadening routine. We used to switch it off at night to avoid the constant pressure 'top ups'. Being the sort of guy that I am, I decided to strip the pump down as there was a slight damp patch under the pump. On stripping the pump down I found the bearings were shot (rough), whilst in bits I also replaced the diaphragms. Don't ever buy direct from Whale, waited 12 weeks (yes I'm also patient) and gave up and had a three day delivery from a camping shop!. After reassembly with new bearings (about £2.50 each) and diaphragms (about £8) I couldn't believe the difference as you could hardly hear it running, especially with water running through it.

If your going to the trouble of extensive dampening, perhaps it would be worth while going through the same exercise as me, or at least listening to the same pump in other vehicles (doesn't have to be the same vehicle).

What sort of pump have you got?

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 89071 (May 13, 2005)

HI

I Have a Roller Team 141 2002 with the same problem. I have looked at a number of these Roller Team vans and they all have the same problem.

I guess your pump is a Fiamma Aqua 8.

The noise is amplified as the pump is mounted in the small access cupboard under the table?

sorry I have no answer to your problem as i have tried several ways of stopping this noise but as yet have not solved the problem.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Ahoy there captain!

We have another italian import, a mobillvetta. Same problem, ours makes hell of a rackett but you do get used to it. Also the original packed in after only 2 years. Replaced with the same model (aqua 8 ) and is still as noisy. Tried putting bubblewrap around it (i think its in the same place as yours under the dinette in a small locker), but makes little or no difference. Talked to other owners and they all seem to have the same noise and are resigned to it. Perhaps it may be worth switching to Shurflo? Incidentaly i was advised against whale as their build quality is supposedly not as good. The only reason i replaced mine with another aqua is that its a one for one fit and i'm a lazy bugger. :sleepy2: 

pete


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

I think you all should stick them on eBay, and get something a bit more sound (no pun intended) and repairable.

Peejay, what was the problem with yours? Not that the others want to look forward to a failure. Or if it's the case of you being a lazy wotsit, you binned it without further investigation!

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

My pump was not pumping out the water as it used to. We also had a problem in that when you flushed the toilet hot water came out and all cold taps pulsated between hot and cold water. Everything was checked by a dealership and confirmed that the pump was dicky. They wanted a silly price to fit a new one so got a new pump from somewhere on the web (cant remember where) and fitted it myself. Been ok since apart from the pressure not being as good as when we first purchesed the van. (dont have hot flushes anymore but still have a tendancy towards mood swings ale: ).


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I replaced the original Fiamma on my Benimar with another.... Fiamma. Both were good and noisy. Look upon it as a benefit - it certainly helps keep down water usage


----------



## Captain (May 1, 2005)

*Re Noisy Water Pump*

Many thanks for all your helpful comments.
My motorhome is fitted with an Aqua 8 "Quiet Power Pump"!!!
As blue says, it is fitted in what is effectively a "sound box" - a cupboard alongside the table.
We are not too worried about the noise ourselves but on a very quiet CL alongside the Cumbrian Fells the noise must surely annoy everyone else.
Perhaps it is possible to line the "cupboard" with sound insulation board - though as a non DIY I could not do this myself.


----------

